# Good Cheap Pheasant Decoys!



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

I am selling pheasant decoys for the low low price of $125.00/12! They're made of durable paper plates hand painted and detailed! Don't shoot under your limit this pheasant opener! Call now to place your order! 1-800-IMSTUPD :lol: So I asked a friend of mine if she was all geared up and ready to go for the upcoming pheasant opener, knowing damn well she is not the outdoorsman type. Being the fun person she is she said "Of couurse! I just picked up my pheasant decoys last night and I'm ready to go!" What a great idea, I thought. I'm going to sell pheasant decoys to gullible women who think they would make a great gift for the hunter in thier life! And when I get rich, I'll take all of you on an African safari! :beer:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

You are a little late, however at your prices you may be on to something!
http://www.fowlerspoint.com/cgi-bin/fow ... 001-O.html


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW!  Well my handcrafted paper plate decoys look much better than that. :thumb:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Put me down for dozen, they sure are purdy. Oh what the hell put me down for two dozen I will spread out in my yard and shoot them.

Sure beats spending $300 ($100 license, $100 lodging, $100 gas, $50 food, $25 beer...), opps make that $500 for a 3 day trip in ND. Oh yeah NR don't spend any money in ND. Just another Res vs NR issue. NR thinks he needs pheasant decoys, just like the boat parade.


----------



## hammertime (Oct 6, 2005)

deacon ive got a better idea you could just stay home and ill send you some freshly cut pheasant breasts for 5.00 a piece we'd both be better off


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry, I usually give my pheasants away. My friends love them and usually farmers like them. Alot different then a duck, people actually like pheasant.

I prefer duck, goose and crane, they actually has some flavor.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

deacon said:


> Sorry, I usually give my pheasants away. My friends love them and usually farmers like them. Alot different then a duck, people actually like pheasant.
> 
> I prefer duck, goose and crane, they actually has some flavor.


If you like duck and goose, you could always marinate the pheasant breasts in olive oil and dog poop to get that great goosey flavor!

(sorry, I couldn't resist) :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Nasty, but clever!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I wouldn't want to waste a good dog poop in that manner.

Reminds me of a pheasant hunting trip where a friend had to take a field dump and next thing we know another guys dog is rolling in it, still makes me laugh to this day. The guy had to take his dog down to the watering hole and scrub it off with his hand. :soapbox:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

DON'T FORGET TO PICK UP YOUR PHEASNAT CALLS! ONLY $19.95...PERFECT GIFT FOR THE AVID HUNTER IN YOUR FAMILY!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Primos Pheasant Call
Model 342 
Classic hardwood barrel for loud, yet true tones. Specially designed reed for super-loud and raspy cackles. Great for locating & flushing cock pheasants.

$11.95 Quantity:


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

rowdie said:


> DON'T FORGET TO PICK UP YOUR PHEASNAT CALLS! ONLY $19.95...PERFECT GIFT FOR THE AVID HUNTER IN YOUR FAMILY!


As crazy as I know this sounds, and I hate to admit it, I actually I own an old Faulks Pheasant call that I bought as a kid in the 70's. Haven't touched the thing in at least 20 years, but back then I learned to use it in the early season when the birds are still kind of flocked up to get them to flush. Ever notice how when one rooster busts out cackling, a lot of times other birds will flush soon after? I didn't own a bird dog then, and I would watch birds fly into a roosting area, then I'd move in to where they landed, and use the call once or twice. It actually did work fairly well. I actually should dig that darn thing out.... :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

what would be the point of this???? oh i can see placing it in a ditch and some person jumping out of there car and ground pounding it then seeing that its wood


----------

